# Replacing a Sillcock through an interior wall



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if anybody has shared this little trick on the site or not. 

I figured I would. 

In our area, we have a lot of townhouses on slabs. The sill cocks all go out through a wall. When the sillcock needs replacement, you have to cut a hole in the wall to access it. 










Once you cut a hole, you can cut the old one out and remove it. Here is a pic of the insulation pulled back to see the pipe










I removed the old one, and installed the new one. Soldered a coupling up and ready to patch up the wall. 










Drywall back in place. (notice, I did not install backing. I dont have room to carry backing and drywall tools.....lol)










And to finish the job......I'm sure many of you will have negative comments....fine....dont care. 












Normally I would mount it horizontal, but with the wire guide on the wall for a lamp, I didnt really have the room to make it work that way. 

I use these covers all the time and my customers are always shocked at the creativity. After its on, nobody thinks twice about it. It simply looks like another vent on the wall. If they want to get it fixed properly later on, it is no more work for a drywall guy than just a hole in the wall. Just two little screw holes in the drywall. 

Not for everyone, but I have yet to have a customer that didnt think it was a really good idea. And they only cost about $5

Hope you guys like the idea.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Not sure if anybody has shared this little trick on the site or not.
> 
> I figured I would.
> 
> ...


 I've done that, not a bad idea..


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

The best part about it is when they leave their hose on this winter, I'll have easy access next spring!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I do that all the time.

I also just noticed yer from Aurora IL , a suburb of Chicago, excellent


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you like the grills better than these because they are cheaper?










Or is it a fire rating issue in you're area?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good idea. The customer isn't left scrambling for a wall repairman. You offer 1-stop shopping.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I use those for studor vents all the time. Our code says they need to be accessible.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I use those for studor vents all the time. Our code says they need to be accessible.


Me too.


Thanks for sharing, but your so negative.:blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> .
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, but your so negative.:blink:


 
thats because he is from Wisconsin


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why aav only will works in Wisc?? The air is different there or they are smarter?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Do you like the grills better than these because they are cheaper?
> 
> Or is it a fire rating issue in you're area?


No, IMO they look less noticeable and or don't need to be painted. It just looks like a vent that belongs there.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> Me too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, but your so negative.:blink:


Huh?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why aav only will works in Wisc?? The air is different there or they are smarter?


Huh? Care to put that in English?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats because he is from Wisconsin


I'm from Wisconsin and I'm not negative ( You still pissed that we beat the Bears ? )


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> I'm from Wisconsin and I'm not negative ( You still pissed that we beat the Bears ? )


He should be more pissed that we lead the division now thanks to Chicagos loss today. I'm aware we have the same record, but we also have the tie breaker.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Spectator sports don't make me mad, I get angry at real problems


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice job. Been there, done that.

But the last house I plumbed (all in copper) had a mud sill, and they flared-out the bottom few rows of shingles. So I decided to run the sillcocks out through some first floor partitions. To make them accessible later, I connected them with a loop of PEX tubing and 1/2" PEX x female adaptors that allows enough slack to pull the sillcock out from the outside. It can be replaced in about 5 minutes.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Is Sillcocks the same thing as Frost Free Hose Bibs?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Is Sillcocks the same thing as Frost Free Hose Bibs?


 Sillcocks are flanged for fastening to a surface, but are not necessarily frost-proof.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice idea. I may throw a vent cover or two in my truck. With it sideways like that it matches the outlet.


----------

